

Know when to use a JPG and when to use a PNG and always Squish them both - brianwillis
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/BloggersKnowWhenToUseAJPGAndWhenToUseAPNGAndAlwaysSquishThemBoth.aspx

======
brianwillis
This is awesome. I just ran ImageOptim over my blog's images folder and saved
an average of 10% per file.

